# New puppy cries in pen relentlessly



## bethpager (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a new mini dachshund puppy 8 wks old who will cry relentlessly for up to an hour in her puppy pen. need suggestions. she is in our family room and has a bed and place to go potty on her puppy pads. i do not pay attention to her and continue on my business but i'm going crazy and so are my other two dogs. please help!!!!!!! Desperate new puppy mom.


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm curious as to why she is in a pen? Perhaps she is just lonely and wants to explore or play. It must be sad to be alone all that time.


----------



## bethpager (Aug 29, 2006)

I have her in the pen when i cannot be right there with her while i am doing chores i am stay at home mom. also if she is constantly crying i cant take her out until she is quiet or she'll think she is being rewarded. please help i am committed to her. p.s. she sleeps in the bed with us and sleeps thru the night right next to me. thanks


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Please describe the pen. My dogs both do much better being left unattended in a crate rather than in a pen area. If she is out when you can watch her closely than crate her when you can not. It will also help with house training.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

at 8 wks she is still quite young and having just been taken from her mom and siblings is quite a bit of a change.....what i'd suggest is to play w/ her for a while to get her tired and then give her a teddy bear (or some stuffed toy) to cuddle up to in her pen......make sure she goes potty b/4 you just leave her and and make sure you do this every hr or 2 to make sure she doesn't potty in her pen (yes, i realize she has a potty pad, but this really doesn't help much w/ the house training end).......as she gets older she'll get better.......i also, highly recommend umbilical cording as it really helps w/ the bonding process....and i agree on the ignoring her yelping/crying.....make sure that you go to get her each time when she is quiet......


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with some of the posts here. What kind of pen is she in? She is part of the family (pack) and they are that, she wants to be with the other dogs and you. I don't think I would let her sleep with you though. I would be afraid I'd roll over on her or she might fall off the bed. My puppy sleeps in his cage at night and the older dog sleeps with us in bed. When he gets older he'll probably end up there too LOL. But for now that's the best place for him at night. 
Just have lots of toys and things for her to chew on and remember....however old she is, is how long she can hold her urine. If she is one month holds for 1 hour, two months she holds for two hours and so on. This isn't carved in stone, but it might help. Enjoy her puppyhood, it dosen't last long.

Take Care Ragmop53


----------



## pd1168 (Aug 3, 2006)

Our's used to cry in the crate at night but I read in a book to cover it with a sheet . If he still cry's sneak up and hit the crate with a pan while he's crying . It works.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I would never hit my dog's crate with anything to stop it from crying. No offense, but I don't see the logic in it. It only seems like a good way to frighten the dog, and make it not only fearful of you, but the crate too. It may work in some cases, but I'm sure it fails most of the time, and I would not recommend this for any dog, nor would I experiment with it. There is no quick fix, you'll just have to be diligent in rewarding what you want, and ignoring what you don't want. I see this as the only way to build and maintain your dog's trust.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

pd1168 said:


> Our's used to cry in the crate at night but I read in a book to cover it with a sheet . If he still cry's sneak up and hit the crate with a pan while he's crying . It works.


Oh yeah - scare the crap out of the dog by hitting the crate with a pan. That's a sure way to induce fear of loud noises


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

Some good advice given. I am new to the forums and just starting out my dog training classes to be a certified dog trainer. From what I'm learning (and please correct me if I'm wrong) your puppy first needs plenty of exercise so once she's in her "pen" she will sleep. Give her toys to keep her busy and ignore her when she cries and praise her for being quiet. If she keeps crying and you constantly get her she will think that every time I cry I will get attention. You don't want that. Good luck.


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

> Our's used to cry in the crate at night but I read in a book to cover it with a sheet.


My grandmother used to do that with her chihuhua, minus the pan hitting. It worked really well. If the dog whimpered or cried, she just ignored it. Eventually it got the hint.


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I think it is an awful lot like 'training' a human baby to sleep happily in their crib. I would think spending a lot of time talking to the dog when its in its crate would help - making it a calm, happy experience to be in there. Scaring the thing by hitting the pen wouldn't help, I don't think.


----------



## tiffsdoggiedelights (Jul 26, 2006)

*puppy crying*

First I will say, congrats on adopting an adorable little doxie. I am owned by 2 indoor and 3 outdoor during the spring/summer. My first doxie was a breeze. She did wonderful but she was 12 weeks old when she came to live with us so she wasn't ripped from her mom and siblings at such a young age. We bought her a crate and she was in it when someone wasn't playing or watching her. She never whined at all. She is still our "Little Lady". Of course, with doxies you can't just have 1 or 2 or 3 or..... so we adopted our next little doxie, Copper. He was 12 weeks old ( I wouldn't reccommend adopting a doxie until then unless it has been very well socialized) and he whined and he whined and he whined. I thought we would go crazy. I put him in the crate with Lady and he stopped whining. After several months I got him his own crate and placed it right beside hers so he could still see her but they both had their own space. Don't know if this is an option with one of the other dogs but worth a try. I do agree about not putting her in your bed at night right now to teach her that her crate is her "space" and that way she knows she sleeps there and if she does get to sleep with you, it is a special occasion or a reward to her. Good luck.


----------

